# Beretta PX4 Storm



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I am looking into getting a 9mm semi pistol. It will be my first semi pistol so I am going with the 9mm due to the cost of ammo. I am wanting to shoot regularly and don't want to spen $$$$ on ammo. I was at the gun shop today and looked at a couple. The glock felt bulky, S&W M&P was too short for my hand, the Taurus 27/7 felt pretty good, Springfield XD felt okay, but the Beretta Px4 storm felt AWESOME! What are you opinions and if you own one how do you like it? The gun shop had a hefty price tag on the PX4 $630. Beretta lists the MSRP at $575, I am going to check out Bass Pro and see how much they are selling it for.


----------



## vpboat (Mar 6, 2008)

Noticed you never got a reply. I do not have one. I was excited when they came out and checked them out. I personally did not like it, so I did not buy it. I agree with your choice of 9mm if you are going to shoot a lot. And Hey, if you like the way it feels, maybe it's for you. If you ever wanted to use it for self defense, I recommend something very different.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

If it were for self defense I would either go with a 40 or 45. I have a 38 revolver that I could use for self defense. Here at home my self defense is my shotgun. I am wanting to get my conceled carry permit and then IF I think I might carry more I would get a better defense handgun. I am wanting the 9mm just to shoot ALOT and get familiar with semi auto handguns. I don't know why I would really carry a handgun, it seems like everywhere you go you see signs that say firearms prohibited. So I would really only have a gun handy in my truck.


----------



## vpboat (Mar 6, 2008)

I know it's a little off the topic. However, I boycott (whenever possible) all stores etc. that post these signs. It seems so stupid! Would you rather have law abiding citizens carrying guns in your place of business or criminals who will not obey the sign and go in anyway??? Support the right to defend yourself!


----------



## okmadhatter (Apr 6, 2008)

mrmcgee said:


> If it were for self defense I would either go with a 40 or 45. I have a 38 revolver that I could use for self defense. Here at home my self defense is my shotgun. I am wanting to get my conceled carry permit and then IF I think I might carry more I would get a better defense handgun. I am wanting the 9mm just to shoot ALOT and get familiar with semi auto handguns. I don't know why I would really carry a handgun, it seems like everywhere you go you see signs that say firearms prohibited. So I would really only have a gun handy in my truck.


I totally disagree. If you are going to carry you need to totally familiar with the weapon you intend to carry. How are you going to do that unless you shoot the heck out of it? I have never shot two weapons that responded exactly alike. It just doesn't seem logical to shoot the heck out of a 9mm and then carry a 40 to save some money. Remember, if you actually do get in a life or death situation, with the adrenaline flowing like water, you aren't going to have time to think about how you shoot, it is going to have to be as natural as breathing. That requires familiarity, which requires practice, practice, and more practice. 
If you want a 40 for SD then just put out the extra cash for the ammo. But whatever you buy, shoot it alot. Your life may depend on it.


----------



## jfgb1979 (Feb 16, 2007)

hello i just purchased a px4 storm 9mm,it is also my fist auto gun im a rovelver guy to the heart,i love it is its a great gun,just having trouble finding more info online


----------

